# Raketenstiefel X-treme



## Grimmrog (30. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute suche nen Ingi der mir die Auf Taerar Allyseite bauen kann, war schon so oft DK und das rezept will einfach nicht droppen!


----------



## Vatenkeist (31. Oktober 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Hey Leute suche nen Ingi der mir die Auf Taerar Allyseite bauen kann, war schon so oft DK und das rezept will einfach nicht droppen!



musst ambossar kommen ich habs vorhin eben bekommen *freU*


----------



## Grimmrog (2. November 2007)

Hmm ja klar mal eben einfach so den Charakter transferieren wegen der ollen Latschen


----------



## Mondenkynd (2. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Hey Leute suche nen Ingi der mir die Auf Taerar Allyseite bauen kann, war schon so oft DK und das rezept will einfach nicht droppen!



Lol 1x DK und gedroppt =)


----------



## Grimmrog (5. November 2007)

Ich hasse dich XD nee im  ernst mit meinem Hunter hab ich echt nie Glück, der muss alles 10mal machen bevor er was bekommt, und mit dem Schami klappt echt alles beim ersten oder 2.mal

Ob das ein wink des Schicksals ist?


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich XD nee im  ernst mit meinem Hunter hab ich echt nie Glück, der muss alles 10mal machen bevor er was bekommt, und mit dem Schami klappt echt alles beim ersten oder 2.mal
> 
> Ob das ein wink des Schicksals ist?



Dafür hab ich mit meinem Equipt kein Glück....10 Runs für 1 Teil.....Horror!


----------



## Flo2J (18. November 2007)

Muss man die Instanz Heroic machen? Weil auf normal droped der Wisch bei mir auch nie.


----------



## Grimmrog (19. November 2007)

Für trolle dropt das nicht, den ihre 2 riesenzehen passen eh nicht in die Stiefel XD

nein ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, leider geben die Datenbanken darüberkeine auskunft, aber es sollte in beiden droppen


----------



## Mondenkynd (19. November 2007)

Flo2J schrieb:


> Muss man die Instanz Heroic machen? Weil auf normal droped der Wisch bei mir auch nie.



Also bei mir Non-Heroic drop


----------



## Dagon1 (23. November 2007)

Ärgerlich.......hab das Rezept.....aber welcher Vollidiot ist auf die idee gekommen das die aus Leder sind???

Die Goblinraketenstiefel sind ja auch aus Stoff.........was soll ich nur damit^^.

Nunja.....alllein wegen des epic-Helikopters ist der beruf lohnenswert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bin mal gespannt was es feines zum Addon gebeb wird.




Mit wartendem Gruss 


Tarrion


----------



## Sigismund (4. Januar 2008)

Hab die auch... nur für palas komplett wertlos... vielleich setzt ich die mal ins ah ;-)


----------



## Grimmrog (4. Januar 2008)

kurz nen Turbo reinhauen ist nie Sinnlos -.- eigentlich echt Teil, nur leider eben kein Stoff.


----------



## Trel (7. Januar 2008)

und man kann die schuhe in der arena benutzen...

gut für jäger um aus dem nahkampf zu kommen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Januar 2008)

Tipp: Bei mir sind sie erst gedropt als ich Leader war. Vlt liegs an dem ^^ gleiches ist bei Schmied auch oft. Wenn der schmied lead hat dropts besser^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (31. Juli 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Hmm ja klar mal eben einfach so den Charakter transferieren wegen der ollen Latschen


wegen den ollen latschen? das sind die imbasten schuhe die du kriegen kannst...meine meinung


----------

